
Bringing Up Babel - Vigier
https://www.1843magazine.com/features/bringing-up-babel
======
kobeya
You would not believe how much crap my partner and I had to put up with for
raising our children bilingual. "You're going to confuse them." "That's so
difficult." "They're going to do poorly in school." Or even "oh, that'll help
them get a job!" (No, that is stupidest reason to raise a kid bilingual.)

I'm glad there's a little bit of a reversal in views on this, now.

------
thwee
As a bilingual speaker: For someone ostensibly trying to fight stereotypes
around bilingualism, this article sure covers all the stereotypes without
doing much to dispel them. But I guess an article stating: Listen up, my kid
speaks two languages! wouldn't have met word count. They're individuals who
have two language tools at their disposal instead of just one.

------
nmalaguti
We use the term "programming language," but I wonder how much like learning a
real language it actually is. Will we see some of the same benefits as
bilingual individuals?

Does learning multiple programming languages make it easier to learn other
languages in adulthood?

~~~
thwee
Well, there's language types, if you get into Comparative Programming
Languages. There's imperative languages, query languages, object oriented
languages, and mixes thereof. Maybe we could call them programming accents.

~~~
thwee
Imagine what that would do to dispel listing a key word list of languages ever
touched, if we could just say, I know how to work with loops and functions, or
I can compose systems of objects, or I know that a database can store,
retrieve, and manipulate data. No more "I know C, C++, C++11, Javascript 5,
Javascript 6, Python 2.7, Python 3.5!" If you're that dependent on people not
looking up the syntax when they need to, you're either hacking into a computer
at the site of the computer, or have no idea what the job entails.

------
wrong_variable
Though it was about the ES6 compiler :(

~~~
Pulce
Though it was about Katharine Hepburn!

